# Acessing d-link control panel.



## draclan12 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a d-link router. I want to access the control panel to change some settings for the wireless on it.

I go to http://192.168.0.1/ in my browser and it asks me for the username and password.

i put in admin for the username and leave it blank for the password. This should work, but for some reason it doesn't.

I have never accessed the control panel before..

How can I get in? Thanks.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Check for your router model here: http://www.default-password.info/d-link/

If you still are not able to get in, then you may need to do a hard reset on your router in order to reset your password back to the default.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the model number of the router?


----------

